# Porsche 911 Carrera Wax-oil Removal



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Porsche 911 Carrera Wheel arch, Engine and Floorpan Detail

WARNING PICTURE HEAVY

Hello everyone,

This is a follow up thread to my earlier write up, here's a link incase you haven't seen it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292723

Firstly I would like to thank a good friend how very kindly let me have access to a spare ramp. Without the ramp it would not have been possible to achieve these results.

As I mentioned in the 1st thread, in the eighties Porsche did coat the underside of their cars in wax-oil at the factory. This did a fantastic job of protecting the cars suspension and engine from corrosion, as you can see after over 24 years, however muck and dirt does stick to it, making it turn an unsightly black colour.
This has taken many attempts to remove, it's very very stubborn.
Various chemicals were used repeatedly until I was happy with the result.

I would like to point out, this car will not be used in the wet etc, it's always garaged, so it won't need such a heavy protection from now on. If I do start to use it more, it's not too difficult to re-apply fresh wax-oil to protect it from the elements.

Here's a few pictures of how the underside of the car looked to begin with,

Engine bay










n/s/r arch



















n/s/f arch





































As you can see, it's quite nasty !

o/s/f arch



















The engine covered in wax




























The floorpan




























Starting with the Engine, various brushes and cleaning chemicals trialled until I was happy with the result.



















Ending up with this.



















Now for the parts you don't see so much.










A quick 50/50










A gearbox 50/50










And finished










O/S/R suspension arm before










After










N/S/R suspension arm before










And after










O/S/F arch after a couple of hits, I think I went over each wheel arch about 10 times each, over many hours, slowly breaking down the wax protection until I was satisfied with the result.










After more hits




























And finally this









N/S/F arch




























The Brake Calipers were also cleaned up










N/S/R arch










O/S/R arch










Now onto the floorpan

During the clean up



















And finally a few finished shots of various parts of the car



























































































The car itself










Thanks for reading, C & C's welcome.

Steve


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic car Steve, is it going to be at Waxstock this year?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic car, one of my all time favourites and defiantly in my dream car garage :thumb:

Great work and nice write up


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Lots of backbreaking work, looks great. It looked nasty but over the years that waxoil looks to have done it's job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..the car looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic work and a lot of hours dedicated detailing to getting it look so good. Well worth it though and nice to know that there were no surprises lurking under the wax. :thumb:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work, looks great.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

top work


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

What a brilliant write up! Thanks for sharing. 
It is superb you have restored it back to its original appearance. Just goes to show what dirt truly does hide!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

What did you use to clean the various parts with?


----------



## fozzauk (Jan 27, 2013)

Your attention to detail is second to none!


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic car Steve, is it going to be at Waxstock this year?


Hopefully it will be there.
It will also be at the KDS open day on April 7th.

Steve


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

excellent work look forward to seeing this @KDS open day.


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful car, looks like the waxoyl did a good job of protecting it.


----------



## RobA (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought the "other" thread was good but this, this is what detailing world is all about...fantastic work and what a stunning car!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Im confused.

You've removed the waxoil which has obviously done a fantastic job of keeping the car corrosion free.

What have you replaced it with?

Or are you going to let it rust now, but it's ok, its clean..


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking the same as it'd done its job really well, what now though ???


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> Im confused.
> 
> You've removed the waxoil which has obviously done a fantastic job of keeping the car corrosion free.
> 
> ...


I thought this too, but presume the car will be pampered from now on i.e. never used in rain or salty roads.

If it were me I'd be putting plenty of new waxoyl on, but then I like to use my cars as much as possible. Horses for courses I suppose.


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wanted to be comical and say that you missed a bit, but that is absolutely spotless! Has that ever been driven? I'd be so chuffed with that mate!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

STUNNING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Carnt beleve what both you have done and how well the waxoil has preserved the car to bring it back to life.

Love it
rick


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

willwander said:


> Lots of backbreaking work, looks great. It looked nasty but over the years that waxoil looks to have done it's job.


Won't be doing it any longer though, looks like everything will have
to take care of it self.


----------



## slayer (Apr 5, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like its been a long job to get it to that stage!

looks great though!

What are you going to use to replace the old stuff?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> Im confused.
> 
> You've removed the waxoil which has obviously done a fantastic job of keeping the car corrosion free.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you but Shugget doesn't strike me as even remotely daft . I would think there's more to come .Hes made a big investment in time and money. I doubt, to see the shine turn to rust. Only a thought :thumb: Didn't Clark of PB do a similar thing but replaced the wax with Dynax UC almost transparent i.i.r.c. As i said only a thought

Daz


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

nice man


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Impressive!

Takes years off the affected areas!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

zippo said:


> I don't know about you but Shugget doesn't strike me as even remotely daft . I would think there's more to come .Hes made a big investment in time and money. I doubt, to see the shine turn to rust. Only a thought :thumb: Didn't Clark of PB do a similar thing but replaced the wax with Dynax UC almost transparent i.i.r.c. As i said only a thought
> 
> Daz


We'll wait and see


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

gordonpuk said:


> We'll wait and see


looks that way


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Seen this car on my recent visit to Kent. Truly stunning.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words.

Obviously I won't be using this car in any bad weather, however I will be protecting the exposed areas with something suitable.
I am quite keen on using Dynax UC, does anybody reading this know if this dries with a sticky surface, like the wax-oil ? I do like the fact it stays clear.
I'd prefer something that dries fairly hard, other wise dirt and dust sticks to it.

Regards Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Decision now made, I'm going to protect the underside of the car with EXO.
I know it's an expensive option , but it repels water like nothing else I've ever seen or used before.
I'll report how it performs on hear some time soon.

Steve


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

insane details !!! WOAW !!:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Top work, car looks great.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have used C1 and 4 coats of EXO on my wifes 911 and you are rite about it rejecting water, I found myself keep spraying water on it just to watch it slip off lol.
You have some serious skill in what you do and would let you detail my own cars and I do not say this lightly.
Well done mate.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Serious work there mate.

Looks very well!


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Method Man said:


> What did you use to clean the various parts with?


Tardis was the main chemical used with many different brushes, however it took about 15-20 hits with it to shift the wax oil. On the really stubborn areas I used small quantities of petrol, followed by IPA to totally clean away the chemicals and any grease residue.
Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning finish to the car mate. Can't wait to see it at kelly's. You out for a few scoops night before again?


----------



## jimbatt (May 13, 2009)

Outstanding. One of my favourite cars. Well done sir


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

The 911 will be on display at the KDS open day next Sunday.
I hope to see many of you guys there.

Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Stunning finish to the car mate. Can't wait to see it at kelly's. You out for a few scoops night before again?


Yes Matt, I'm up for a few beers !
See you Saturday.

Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

This car has been sold, so it will not be attending Waxstock I'm afraid.

apologies Steve


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

shuggett said:


> This car has been sold, so it will not be attending Waxstock I'm afraid.
> 
> apologies Steve


How come you have sold it Steve? What's next


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> How come you have sold it Steve? What's next


I had an offer that was difficult to refuse.
I now have a 996 C4S in black.
I may be selling this soon though.

Steve


----------



## RabRS (Sep 8, 2013)

Again... WOW

:thumb:


----------

